# so: deci, atunci, aşa că, aşadar



## jboone

A broad question regarding differences between deci, atunci, aşa că, and aşadar.

In English "so" seems to be the main translation for all of them. (I'm hungry, so I think I'll get something to eat. So, what do you think? etc.--"so" in the sense both of a filler word, and expressing a loose cause-and-effect.)

In Spanish, Italian and French these "so" words are extremely common fillers, inserted in pauses in conversation (pues, entonces; poi, allora; puis, alors).

I realize there are lots of shades of meaning, but do native speakers have any thoughts on differences between deci, atunci and aşa că: is one more or less formal (ie, more appropriate in written vs. spoken language)? more or less commonly used? appropriate as a natural filler word along the lines of pues/poi/puis? 

Mulţumesc mult!


----------



## Reef Archer

Well, you know there is no such thing as _a perfect synonymy_ 
_So_...

*Deci* is what you'll most usually translate as *so*.
*Deci* faci pe deșteptu', nu-i așa?
*So* you're being a smartass, right?

*Atunci* is more like *then* and *therefore*.
*Atunci* de ce nu...
*Then* why don't you...

*Așa că* is another kind of *so*; _*therefore*_, *hence* and even *because of [that]*; this construction introduces a clear consequence of a previous statement, while *deci* is more like a logical, but often subjective deduction.
Plouă, *așa că*-mi iau umbrela.
It rains, *so* I'm taking my umbrella with me.

*Așadar*, nu e vorba că unul ar fi mai formal decât celălalt. Deși se pot folosi interșanjabil, fiecare aduce o anume nuanță, adesea subtilă, care face mai clar mesajul.
Și nu arar, unele construcții sunt atât de uzitate într-o anumită formă încât par „mai firești” (sic!) decât altele.


----------



## farscape

A few more points:

Atunci can be used as a temporal adverb:
 1. m-am dus la dulap şi atunci mi-a venit idea -> I went to the cabinet and that's when I got the idea
 2. Ieri am primit un telefon de la el: pâna atunci n-am ştiut de el  -> yesterday I got a phone call from him: until then I didn't know  his whereabouts.

It can also be used to define/introduce a consequence (dacă aşa  gândeşti, atunci îmi pare rău -> if this is how you think, then I'm  sorry). Another use is as a conjunction with a loose role to play and  often it's abused as such in the spoken language (am văzut un poliţist  şi atunci l-am chemat să mă ajute -> I saw a cop and I called on him  to help me; here atunci is redundant and should be omitted)

From a literary style stand point there are many more nuances - I'm not sure I can distinguish all of them myself 

Deci and aşadar are synonymous when aşadar is used as a conjunction  (aşadar can be used as an adverb and then it's synonymous with astfel).  Astfel is synonymous with aşa and so on...

Deci - as stated already - is mostly used as a conclusively adverb: ora  s-a terminat, deci elevii se pregătesc să plece -> the class is over,  therefore the students/pupils are getting ready to leave. 

Aşa că (aşa încât / asfel că /astfel încât) is a conjunctional  construction introducing a consequence or conclusion: el a venit spre  mine aşa că n-am avut încotro, l-am pocnit în nas -> he came towards  me therefore I had no choice,  I punched him in the nose).

As for which one of them is a "natural filler" I hope that in the  examples quoted by RA and myself you've seen that they are not  equivalent to each other. There is one that comes to mind though, used  by not many people - thankfully - which could fit the shoe: deci (Deci  s-a făcut spre mine, deci era clar ce intenţii avea, deci n-am avut de  ales -> So he rushed towards me, so her intentions were clear, so I  had no choice). I don't condone or recommend this usage.

Good luck with your Romanian language studies  I hope you'll be able to appreciate its subtleties and the beauty of its poetry and philosophy.


Later,


----------



## Ireneos

Eu am vreodata multe probleme cu declinare, atunci există un mod în limba română pentru să vorbesc fără să folosesc cazuri? Cineva ar putea explică-mi sensul de utilizare de declinare?! 

Eu aștept sperând.

Mulțumesc!


----------



## farscape

Ciao Ireneos,

Două lucruri pot să fac pentru tine:
i/ Te rog să citeşti regulile forumului (sticky) - numai întrebările în context (specific) sunt permise (oricum trebuie să începi o discuţie nouă)
ii/ Fără declinarea substantivelor exprimarea este foarte greoaie şi incorectă deci nu, nu se poate fără declinare



Ireneos said:


> Eu am vreodata *mereu* multe probleme cu declinare*a*, atunci există (cumva) un mod *o modalitate* în limba română pentru *prin* care să vorbesc fără să folosesc cazuri? Cineva ar putea *cineva* *să-mi explice* explică-mi sensul *modul* de utilizare de *al* declina*ă*re*ii substantivelor*?!
> 
> Eu aștept sperând. (Eu aştept cu speranţa unui răspuns?)
> 
> Mulțumesc!



Spor la învăţat! Pentru un începător textul tău sună bine )


----------

